# Thank you to Alpinebowman



## Solist (Sep 6, 2012)

While target practicing, my bowstring snapped on me and luckily I was not injured. Being two weeks to the opener I was a little nervous that I was not going to be able to get my back up and operational in time for the opener. Searching around for a new bowstring I was only finding them online for my bow. They were quite expensive and I would not have received it for three weeks. After searching and calling I finally remembered about Alpinebowman on this site. Frantically called him and he said that he would have a new one built for me in a couple days and would install it on my bow. He stood up to his word and within two days I got a call from him saying that it was done. Met up with him and he installed the new string and tuned the bow. Only had a chance to target practice once to sight the bow in. Thanks to his exceptional customer service and outstanding product I was able to take my first velvet muley. I think I may have jerked a little when shooting. Shot it a little high and back. But in the end it was alright because the deer didn't go more then a couple feet as it was paralyzed and bleed out internally within a couple of minute. Thanks again Alpine, I really appreciate it.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

He is definitely an awesome dude.


----------



## Deer1975 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes he is top notch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice buck! Congrats on your success!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats sir, I am always happy to help people get ready for the hunt. I am also happy to be part of your first velvet buck. I really love a fuzzy buck.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice job. He does good work.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Great guy! Been doing my strings for the last 4 years.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!


----------



## sandyhills (Jun 11, 2015)

nice


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I have 2 extra bowstrings in case this happens.

And I keep the brace height set uniformly and check it fairly often.

That way I can interchange bow strings anytime I need to.

I am more worried about breaking a limb on my bow -- I don't have extras of these.

I have 2 sets but they are different draw weights.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Karl I am not even sure what you mean.

the strings don't dictate the poundage of the bow, the limbs do, you can twist down the cables and get a few more pounds out of the bow but the string length is the same. if Brace is staying the same you are not changing poundage.

to keep a bow in tune you also need to check axle to axle length, cam timing, poundage draw length as well as brace. brace usually comes last behind the above mentioned areas.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

kdog said:


> Karl I am not even sure what you mean.
> 
> the strings don't dictate the poundage of the bow, the limbs do, you can twist down the cables and get a few more pounds out of the bow but the string length is the same. if Brace is staying the same you are not changing poundage.
> 
> to keep a bow in tune you also need to check axle to axle length, cam timing, poundage draw length as well as brace. brace usually comes last behind the above mentioned areas.


kdog, If I were to guess he is talking about a recurve bow where you only have a single shooting string to deal with and brace height is also very important as well.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

alpinebowman said:


> kdog, If I were to guess he is talking about a recurve bow where you only have a single shooting string to deal with and brace height is also very important as well.


that makes total sense, my brain was in the compound world


----------

